# Merged: ENS 186 Processing time



## Vishy (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi

I want to enquire on the current processing timelines for employer sponsored subclass 186 visa. My immi agent had submitted a decision ready application at the Paramatta office on 7th Sep. The acknowledgement letter was received after 2 months, but nothing seems to have progressed since then. Its been almost 5 months since the application was submitted. Is anyone else also in the same boat. 
I understand that processing times went haywire due to sudden increase in application submissions last May/June, but have also heard approvals/decisions being made on applications submitted late last year.

BR,
Vishy


----------



## Benners (Feb 20, 2013)

I submitted in August and haven't heard anything yet - mine is to Paramatta too. I have called them and they confirmed that they are still behind.. decision ready is 6months+ depending on your risk I believe..


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's 457holder's information (oh my gosh, time for a new user name! YES!) for an ENS 186 Direct Entry, on-shore application:

Application Submitted: 15 December 2012 decision-ready with DRC
Processing office: Parramatta
Case officer assigned: Unknown, they didn't mention it
Visa Granted: 23 April 2013

That's just over four months! If anyone wants a recommendation for a knowledgeable and thorough (he caught a couple issues in my application during his review of it) migration agent whose fees are on the reasonable side, please private message me.

Happy ANZAC Day Week to me!


----------



## Benners (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello all - Just to say that I lodged my 186 application last August and it was granted today! My medical had run out but they were able to waive that due to extended delay.

Good luck everyone with yours!

C


----------



## nirmalgyanwali (Oct 16, 2012)

*ENS processing time after approval of Nomination*

Hi Guys,

I had lodged the decision ready application for ENS 186 in 27th Dec.

Today I got a letter from DIAC saying my employer nomination for that position was accepted. It took exactly 6 months to get approval. 

Do you guys have any idea how long could it take to get approval on my PR application? 

As the application was decision ready, do they process both at the same time?


Thanks for you help.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi , 

according to the Client Service Charter is should be roughly: 



> Low risk – 5 months
> High risk – 8 months


Note that the service standards are indicative only and _do not include the time taken to process nominations and/or sponsorship applications_. In practice, processing times can vary widely, depending on how quickly you get a CO, if all your documents are in order, how quickly your security checks clear and if your medicals are referred or not. All of this can lead to a huge variance in processing times. 

But: Congratulations on your nomination! One step done, couple more to go . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## nirmalgyanwali (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Monika for your prompt response.

Actually, CO was allocated one month ago. 
And, as we applied decision ready document, all medical and required documents were sent in order.


----------



## nirmalgyanwali (Oct 16, 2012)

is web developer skill in high risk or low risk list?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nirmalgyanwali, 

low risk/high risk relates to your country of origin. Look at the list of low risk countries. Unfortunately Nepal seems to be on the "high risk" list. "High risk" is a reflection of how well/promptly your home government cooperates with the Australian agencies. Some countries will forward information very fast, secure and electronically, in other cases it can take months. 

It will take your CO a couple of days to go through and verify your documents. There may still be delays because an Australian medical officer may have to look at your health results or because of the dreaded external security checks that they sometimes perform. 

Good luck in any case and I hope you'll get the visa soon, 
Monika


----------



## singhap (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I learned alot from your experience .
Just want to share my time line with ENS 186
Nomination and Visa Lodged :15 Aug 2013
Medical :05/09/2013
CO email or appointment :09 Oct 2013 for further information
Information send : 0830Time 10 Oct 2013
Visa Grant : 1030 time 10 Oct 2013
My Occupation : Management Accountant 
My Citizenship : New Zealand
Office : Victoria
NO MA
total time 55 Days

These people are Quick .Best of Luck to all of you


----------



## BTANJ (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Holding 457 visa.
My employer submitted ENS 186 application on 25th Aug 13 
I submitted employee application on 30th Aug.

Both application showing is ‘In progress’ and CO is not yet assigned.

Is anyone having information about this OR anyone applied in this period?

:help:

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## AnthonyA (Oct 16, 2013)

BTANJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Holding 457 visa.
> My employer submitted ENS 186 application on 25th Aug 13
> ...


Hi there BTANJ,

Mine was submitted on the 30th August.
I had received the acknowledgment letter on the 02 Sep and have still not had any update.

Any updates from your side yet?


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Same boat.

I (rather my agent) applied on 28th Aug. No clue where it's at yet. I can't even track it online since the agency won't give me the password. 

It seems thought that in general for cases lodged after July, it takes an average 100 - 120 days for the PR to come through. Is that what others have observed here?


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Wow, talk about co-incidence. I posted the last message yesterday and my 186 ENS (DES) PR came through today!

Applied Decision Ready (through Migration Agent) - 28th Aug 2013
Received PR - 08th Nov 2013
72 days in all.

It was a long process (I started the whole thing in Dec'12) but worth it all finally.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

melloncollie said:


> Wow, talk about co-incidence. I posted the last message yesterday and my 186 ENS (DES) PR came through today!
> 
> Applied Decision Ready (through Migration Agent) - 28th Aug 2013
> Received PR - 08th Nov 2013
> ...


Congrats *melloncollie *


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear *melloncollie *,

What was your earlier Visa?


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Uc 457



mithu93ku said:


> dear *melloncollie *,
> 
> what was your earlier visa?


----------



## BTANJ (Oct 20, 2013)

AnthonyA said:


> Hi there BTANJ,
> 
> Mine was submitted on the 30th August.
> I had received the acknowledgment letter on the 02 Sep and have still not had any update.
> ...



Hello AnthonyA,

Last week I called immi and they said CO will be assign in next 2 week. 
Now waiting for next 2 week.

Let me know if any updates from your side.

Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyA (Oct 16, 2013)

BTANJ said:


> Hello AnthonyA,
> 
> Last week I called immi and they said CO will be assign in next 2 week.
> Now waiting for next 2 week.
> ...


Hi BTANJ,

I forgot to ask... Was yours submitted DR and at what office was it sent to?
Mine was NDR and Paramatta

Thanks!


----------



## BTANJ (Oct 20, 2013)

AnthonyA said:


> Hi BTANJ,
> 
> I forgot to ask... Was yours submitted DR and at what office was it sent to?
> Mine was NDR and Paramatta
> ...


Mine one is also Paramatta office.

What is mean by DR?


----------



## fallenangel (Nov 14, 2013)

*186 processing time*

Seems like there's no particular order.

Nomination Lodged: 27 June
Visa Lodged: 28 Aug

Current Status: In Progress - nomination and visa

Direct Stream
Marketing Specialist
Currently on 457
Melbourne application.

No news on either and it's coming up to 5 months with my nomination!

Ugh.


----------



## BTANJ (Oct 20, 2013)

melloncollie said:


> Wow, talk about co-incidence. I posted the last message yesterday and my 186 ENS (DES) PR came through today!
> 
> Applied Decision Ready (through Migration Agent) - 28th Aug 2013
> Received PR - 08th Nov 2013
> ...


Hello melloncollie,

I have some question in my mind, it will be great if you have any information about below question :: 

Did you lodged employer and employee nomination together?
Is same officer assigned to your both application?
Both Employer and employee application finalised same time?
When you did your health examination?

Thanks.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Hi BTANJ,

I applied through a migration agent that my company works with. Unfortunately, once the application was submitted, it was all a black box to me. Nevertheless, here are some answers to your queries - 


Did you lodged employer and employee nomination together?
>> The agent applied both of these together on 28th Aug.

Is same officer assigned to your both application?
>> No clue. I only got the visa grant letter at the end. In the letter, however there was only 1 case officer mentioned

Both Employer and employee application finalised same time?
>> Again, no clue. The agent did not provide me with any updates while the application was in progress. I could not login to the DIAC website and check either, because the agent would not share the application password :-/ 

When you did your health examination?
>> About 3 weeks prior to my application. When the agent finally applied for me as a Decision Ready Case, I provided the Medibank booking reference number for DIAC to access the medical records electronically.




BTANJ said:


> Hello melloncollie,
> 
> I have some question in my mind, it will be great if you have any information about below question ::
> 
> ...


----------



## kishore.aus.2013 (Sep 10, 2013)

*186 Applicants*

Hi Guys,

I am able to find out the status of different 189 , 190 applicants in this forum . But no information on 186 applicants , timelines , status updates ..etc..

186 guys , please share your timelines .

I applied for 186 in the month of october .15th OCTOBER. No update sp far . Uploaded all docs with the application lodging itself.

Guys , update your status.It will help all of us and reduce some anxiety.

Kishore.


----------



## AnthonyA (Oct 16, 2013)

BTANJ said:


> Mine one is also Paramatta office.
> 
> What is mean by DR?


Hi Btanj,

"Decision Ready"

I was assigned a CO somewhere round the 11-11-2013 they request my original contract with my company. I submitted it to them but now its quiet again.


----------



## matt1927 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone had any recent ENS 186 applications back? I'm about to submit for me and my Girlfriend, both from the UK, submitting to Melbourne office.

I'm after an idea of how quickly they're turning them around at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## matt1927 (Feb 12, 2013)

matt1927 said:


> Anyone had any recent ENS 186 applications back? I'm about to submit for me and my Girlfriend, both from the UK, submitting to Melbourne office.
> 
> I'm after an idea of how quickly they're turning them around at the moment.
> 
> Thanks


No one?


----------



## SanBha (Oct 30, 2014)

*186 Application*

Hi All,

This is my first post to forum.

*background *


Applied DR on 5th August 14 under ENS 186
Confirmation received from my employers legal department : 5th August 14 ( this was an email along with receipts and copy of Bridging VISA) 
457 Expired : 25th October ( i was on 457 VISA for last 4.5 years)
Currently on Bridging VISA
 applied under Management Consultant occupation at Paramatta Office

i have applied through my company's legal/ immigration department ( lets call them agent). 

I was on my immi account and imported my application using TRN, current status is "In Progress".

my question to the forum - 

Since, agent didn't provided the login details to me, i imported application to my immi account. I am not sure, if agent still has my application in their corporate login.
1. Has someone did this in past or any advise. BTW i haven't told agent yet.
2. Any advise on what does " In Progress Mean"

thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

1. Many applicants did this and observed agent activity of the visa processing. 
2. There is no effective meaning of " In progress" . You have to wait till CO contact you or your agent.


----------



## SanBha (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Mithu93ku,

so it safe to assume that importing application in immigration online account is no big deal. 

I haven't heard anything about CO being allocated on or not. 

Will keep the forum posted.


----------



## SanBha (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi All,

My PR (186) has been granted today. My timeline is 
Applied thru my employer’s agent
Nomination lodged: 5th August 2014
DR application lodged: 5th August 2014
Application received confirmation email received: 6th August 2014
No contact from CO or anyone
PR granted: 18th November 2014
Total Days: 105 days

Good luck to those who are waiting.

Regards
Sanbha


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Congrats SanBha .


----------



## Nitrameiren (Nov 11, 2014)

SanBha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My PR (186) has been granted today. My timeline is
> Applied thru my employer’s agent
> ...


Congratulations!

My timeline below:
Medical done: 23rd August 2014
Application lodged: 28th August 2014
Application received confirmation email received: 28th August 2014
Applied thru using our company's immigration agent. 
So far I have not received any request for additional requirements.
# of days running: 85 days.


----------



## SanBha (Oct 30, 2014)

Nitrameiren said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My timeline below:
> Medical done: 23rd August 2014
> ...


Thanks

What I heard is they are processing august application now.


----------



## SanBha (Oct 30, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats SanBha .


Thanks mithu93ku


----------



## Nitrameiren (Nov 11, 2014)

SanBha said:


> Thanks
> 
> What I heard is they are processing august application now.


I hope so SanBha.


----------



## Nitrameiren (Nov 11, 2014)

Nitrameiren said:


> I hope so SanBha.


Yey!
186 visa granted today!


----------



## SanBha (Oct 30, 2014)

Nitrameiren said:


> Yey!
> 186 visa granted today!


Congrats buddy


----------



## Nitrameiren (Nov 11, 2014)

SanBha said:


> Congrats buddy


Thanks SanBha!


----------



## r1234567 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I submitted my ENS 186 application on 28th Nov 2014, still no news of CO allocation.

Can anyone know which month applications are processing now?

Thanks,
vr


----------



## matt1927 (Feb 12, 2013)

r1234567 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my ENS 186 application on 28th Nov 2014, still no news of CO allocation.
> 
> ...



Mine was submitted on 11/12/14. I was advised last week that the Nomination part of the application had been granted so I now await the visa part to be granted. Apparently this sometimes falls to a different case officer so I was told they dont have any idea how long this part will take.


----------



## vinnyrussell (May 7, 2011)

matt1927 said:


> No one?


 Hi Matt, I believe the processing time is 5-6 months


----------



## SetMeFree:) (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello!
I applied for pr with a migration agent with 186 ens on the 19yh of January (both nomination and application) and I'm desperately waiting for my pr. I'm from Italy so a low risk country..does anyone have any idea of the waiting time?
Thank you all!


----------



## billa (Sep 19, 2014)

hi Guys,

Need some advice from those that have got their PR grant under 186, i read in Immi site they quoted "Your skills do not need to be assessed because you have already worked for your nominating employer for two years in Australia."

So is it true that you don't need to have your skills assessed? 
can you please confirm.


----------



## lindseyb (Mar 24, 2015)

matt1927 said:


> Mine was submitted on 11/12/14. I was advised last week that the Nomination part of the application had been granted so I now await the visa part to be granted. Apparently this sometimes falls to a different case officer so I was told they dont have any idea how long this part will take.


Hi,

I lodged mine on 13th November 2014, company already accepted, I have been told by Immi last week they are curently allocating October 2014

So hopefully not long to wait guys


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

I believe that is correct. This would be the Temporary Residence Transition Stream. Skills assessment and English language assessments are waived from what I remember.



billa said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice from those that have got their PR grant under 186, i read in Immi site they quoted "Your skills do not need to be assessed because you have already worked for your nominating employer for two years in Australia."
> 
> ...


----------



## friend3042 (Mar 26, 2015)

*November Application*

Hi 

My 186 was processed on 12th November 2014, still haven't heard back and my lawyers are being incredible unhelpful.

Does anyone have an idea if anyone from November has been awarded theirs or had a case officer assigned? 

Furthermore once a case officer is assigned how long will the wait time be after that?

And lastly is there any use in contacting your case officer directly?

Thanks!


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Seniors

Please help me, I am holding 457 and thinking to apply ENS subclass 186 employer will sponsor me. 

In order apply PR what is the IELTS score I have to get? I should take academic or general training and how many years validity for the result?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SetMeFree:) (Feb 27, 2015)

You need to score 5, you can give general. You can check on the immigration website under English Requiremets. There are other options too!


----------



## SetMeFree:) (Feb 27, 2015)

I got my pr today. Application snd nomination submitted on 19/1. Im from Italy


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

SetMeFree:) said:


> You need to score 5, you can give general. You can check on the immigration website under English Requiremets. There are other options too!


 take**. Lol. ;-)


----------



## sydneyboy13 (May 14, 2015)

Hi All, I submitted my ENS 186 application on 12 may 2015 . medical done
on 14 may 2015 Can anyone know which month applications are processing now? Thanks,
SB


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

sydneyboy13 said:


> Hi All, I submitted my ENS 186 application on 12 may 2015 . medical done on 14 may 2015 Can anyone know which month applications are processing now? Thanks, SB


In which skill set?


----------



## sydneyboy13 (May 14, 2015)

as a cook


----------



## EmmEss0909 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi.

I wish to apply for ENS Visa Sub class 186, Direct entry.

One of the documents mentioned in the checklist is Birth certificate of any such evidence, 
I do not have birth certificate, but my parents names are mentioned on my PASSPORT. Would that be enough or I do I have to get a document as mentioned in their checklist. Please share your experiences.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sydneyboy13 (May 14, 2015)

dont worry about birth certificate 
all gud
gud luck


----------



## amiAus (May 7, 2015)

Can someone provide the list of documents required to file ENS 186 visa?

Cheers
Ami


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

- Lodged visa application for ENS 186 (Temporary Residence Transition; ICT sales representative) via migration agent on August 04, 2015
- I believe nomination was lodged at least 2 weeks prior to the visa lodgement
- Medicals done

Agent said processing time is 5-8 months. I am bit unclear whether this processing time is influenced by sheer number of total applications (all visa types inclusive)? Or just taking into account 186 type? :confused2:

Any idea which month’s applications are being processed now?


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

amiAus said:


> Can someone provide the list of documents required to file ENS 186 visa?
> 
> Cheers
> Ami


Not sure what my company provided to the agency which lodged my application, but I provided below to the agency:

- Police clearance certificates for last 10 years (all countries where I lived)
- Address history (last 10 years where I lived)
- Traveling history
- Resume
- IELTS
- Health Examinations (HAP IDs created by me and medicals done)


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

FireBlade said:


> - Lodged visa application for ENS 186 (Temporary Residence Transition; ICT sales representative) via migration agent on August 04, 2015
> - I believe nomination was lodged at least 2 weeks prior to the visa lodgement
> - Medicals done
> 
> ...


Seems this visa type (or thread) is not getting much attention due to very few such cases here?


----------



## Wasim1 (Aug 21, 2015)

FireBlade said:


> - Lodged visa application for ENS 186 (Temporary Residence Transition; ICT sales representative) via migration agent on August 04, 2015
> - I believe nomination was lodged at least 2 weeks prior to the visa lodgement
> - Medicals done
> 
> ...


early May.


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Wasim1 said:


> early May.


 anyone's timeline showing that??


----------



## Wasim1 (Aug 21, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> anyone's timeline showing that??


yes on the pomsinOz forum you can check there's many.


----------



## Wasim1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Wasim1 said:


> early May.


what's your occupation?


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Wasim1 said:


> what's your occupation?


Graphic designer


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Wasim1 said:


> what's your occupation?


 why do you ask??


----------



## Mehmood1 (Feb 22, 2016)

i am originally from Pakistan and I have applied for subclass 186 visa in February 2015 and a case officer was assigned after three months. the Case officer has asked for extra details/information in June 2015. After this, there seems to be no progress made with my application. have spoken to my agent and got a standard reply that the external checks are currently ongoing and can give no information for expected date for completion of checks. Application has been over 1 year now. can anybody provide information on how to speed up external checks, how long it will take, timeline for 186 visa lodgement in 2015.


----------



## cravibruce (Mar 14, 2016)

*My PR status Feb 11 2016*

Submitted my PR on Feb 11 2016 and waiting for my status. My occupation is ICT support Technician.

Anyone update with their status please?

How many months it takes to process? Any idea?


----------



## amvin (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi my name is Amit and i am working with my sponsor for last four years on 457 visa, my employer have lodged my 186 visa file in April 2015 and I got nomination approved in August 2015 but since that I am waiting for my visa grant, can anybody tell me what is the problem and why my visa is not granting? I have contacted immi but they said me be passion and wait.


----------



## NiamhFromAcrossTheRoad (Apr 19, 2016)

*PR Status*

Hi my partner and I submitted a PR application (with De Facto) in late November. He is a surveyor. We have have still not had a case officer appointed to us. Does anyone know what month the are currently processing? I've heard it there can be up to a 9 month waiting period but hoping it won't take that long.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

They seem to be taking 6-8 months to process these days.


----------



## flupo2000 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,
1- can someone help me with the process for ENS 186? 
2 -can I submit the visa application at the same time when my employer submits his sponsorship application?
3- What if my employer's application for my sponsorship got rejected, what happens to my visa application, which I submit with it my health results and police clearance?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

flupo2000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 1- can someone help me with the process for ENS 186?
> 2 -can I submit the visa application at the same time when my employer submits his sponsorship application?
> 3- What if my employer's application for my sponsorship got rejected, what happens to my visa application, which I submit with it my health results and police clearance?


You can submit your application at any time once the employer nomination has been submitted. 
If the employer nomination is rejected, then your visa would be rejected as well. This is why people often wait until the nomination is approved before lodging their application.


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

Is there any chance to know when my subclass 186 (Employer nomination) going to get allocate CO please. It was applied on 15th April 2016. Any one recently got the approval subclass 186 applicant please.

When I can expect for CO allocation please, Thanks in advance.


----------



## venkat4240 (Jul 22, 2015)

suji123 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is there any chance to know when my subclass 186 (Employer nomination) going to get allocate CO please. It was applied on 15th April 2016. Any one recently got the approval subclass 186 applicant please.
> 
> When I can expect for CO allocation please, Thanks in advance.


Hi,

Is there any update on your subclass 186 (Employer nomination) allocation. My application was lodged on 27th Jul 2016 and in the same boat. Is any one recently got the approval for subclass 186? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

venkat4240 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any update on your subclass 186 (Employer nomination) allocation. My application was lodged on 27th Jul 2016 and in the same boat. Is any one recently got the approval for subclass 186?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, 

I got approved my PR, 20 days ago.

My app lodged in April, you will get good news soon 1 or 2 months. June app going on now.


----------



## venkat4240 (Jul 22, 2015)

suji123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got approved my PR, 20 days ago.
> 
> My app lodged in April, you will get good news soon 1 or 2 months. June app going on now.


Congratulations! Hoping the same. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello guys!

First of all I wish all applicants good luck with their applications.

I am applying for 186 ENS - TRS, on the 5th of February 2017, this is when I will complete my 2nd year with my employer. Everything is ready and all the necessary documents are gathered.
My question is IELTS related. Now that the IELTS test results are valid for 3 years, I am OK until 14.07.2017 as I took my test back in July 14th 2014 and scored well above the requirement for this particular visa type.

I got 2 friends who applied for the same visa type and got it within 6 to 8 months. As far as I can see in the posts, you guys also confirm that.

The question is, I will apply in February the 5th, my IELTS will be ok then, however it will take say 6 to 8 months for me to get the visa (if all goes all right) and my IELTS Test result will expire while my application is in progress ( I don’t think I will get it earlier than July 14th…), so will DIAC ask me to re-sit the exam?

Or, because it was valid in the time of the application, I will be fine???

Your replies will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

cravibruce said:


> Submitted my PR on Feb 11 2016 and waiting for my status. My occupation is ICT support Technician.
> 
> Anyone update with their status please?
> 
> How many months it takes to process? Any idea?


Hi 

Did you get your PR approved? I would like to know your experience as I have the same occupation.

Thanks.


----------



## SAnj86 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Need some urgent help, can someone please help clarify what nomination status 'in assessment' means.

I'm now slightly confused with the process & steps involved. Can someone please help me out?

1. Submitted our application on 12-05-2016 with all the documents (police verification, medicals etc), Status is "Received"

2. our MA advised that the next step is for the CO to reach out to us.

3. However, as it has been over 13.5 months, we reached out to the immi helpline to enquire. The immi customer service agent asked us to double-check if the nomination is completed as that's the most critical document and that we should be alright if the nomination has been completed. He also mentioned that the pile seems to be becoming smaller now so we should hear from someone within the next 2 months- might have been an estimate.He also said he can't see a 956 form informing who our agent is!!

4. Now, we reached out to our MA to double-check and the MA told us that there definitely is a 956 form attached (but how do we be sure?)and that the "nomination application is noted as ‘assessment in process’. It has not been decided.". What does this mean and where does this leave us now?! I'm not sure if this impacts our application and if the 1 year+ wait is a waste? Furthermore, I'm praying that it doesn't impact our application timeline. There are so many questions in my mind right now and my worst fear obviously is nothing went ahead due to this step not being completed, hopefully, this is not the case.

It'd be a great help if anyone could throw a bit of light on the nomination status mentioned above. Our MA has now reached out to seek an emergency update from immi, but we have no clue when we'll hear back.

Thanks.


----------



## SAnj86 (Feb 11, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can submit your application at any time once the employer nomination has been submitted.
> If the employer nomination is rejected, then your visa would be rejected as well. This is why people often wait until the nomination is approved before lodging their application.


Hi Maggie-May24,

I have asked a question below, could you kindly advise if you happen to know the answer? Thanks for your help.

Please let me know if you'd like me to re-post the question here.

Thanks


----------



## Gazalmehta (Jun 30, 2017)

It means department is assessing your nomination file. Once it is finalized only after that the visa application will take place.


----------



## chalita (Feb 2, 2016)

HI All,

I've been waiting for more than 14 months for my 186 direct entry visa. Since August 2016 that the application is in status Received. I have contacted IMMI but they just said I have to keep waiting, even though the maximum process time they have in their website is 13 months, well, now got reduced to 12.
Someone else in the same situation? or recently granted?

Appreciate any comments or help.

Kind regards,
Chalita


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

chalita said:


> HI All,
> 
> I've been waiting for more than 14 months for my 186 direct entry visa. Since August 2016 that the application is in status Received. I have contacted IMMI but they just said I have to keep waiting, even though the maximum process time they have in their website is 13 months, well, now got reduced to 12.
> Someone else in the same situation? or recently granted?
> ...


I heard for some is taken even 16 months. Do you know at least if the Nomination has been approved or still in process? Are you applying through an agent or independent?


----------



## chalita (Feb 2, 2016)

jfperez05 said:


> I heard for some is taken even 16 months. Do you know at least if the Nomination has been approved or still in process? Are you applying through an agent or independent?


Hi jfperez05,
Thanks for answering, the nomination and the application was done all together. I did everything through an Immigration Agent.
Is there a way I can check the process of the Nomination? In the website only appears my visa application but nothing about the Nomination.

Kind regards,
Maritza


----------



## chalita (Feb 2, 2016)

Another month went by and still waiting  .Anyone else got his/her grant!


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

I submitted ENS DE 186, decision ready application, via employers agent on 15 September 2017,Haven't heard back anything.


----------

